# What's bottlenecking this computer?



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey all, I'm no computer *wizard*, though I try... But I'm pretty sure I'm not getting my bang for the buck out of this computer...

I'm assuming it's the graphics card, but if anyone has any other suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated!

*CPU*: _Intel Core 2 Duo E6700_

*Motherboard:* _Intel Desktop Board D975XBX_

*Graphics Card:* _ATI Radeon X1950PRO 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCIE_

*Memory:* _3.24GB Crucial DDR2_

*PSU:* _RAIDMAX RX-630A ATX12V / EPS12V 630W_

EDIT: My 3dMark'06 Results -- ~5000. Almost last in "compared to similar systems"

1. Budget: >400

2. Brands: No

3. Multitasking: Yes. A lot.

4. Gaming: 80% of the time. New games.

5. Calculations: No

6. Overclocking: Yes, but not very extreme.

7. Storage: Already have a case. Plenty o' space.

8. Operating System: Vista Compatibility.

9. Case: Nope

10. Accessories: N/A

11. Recycled Components: Where it comes from isn't a huge issue.

12. Monitor: N/A

13. Stores: Newegg.com r0x

14. Location: U.S.A.





Thanks!
-Zack


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Zach,

That is a decent score for that system. I am thinking that the drivers might be bottlenecking game performance. Have you tried the Catalyst 7.8 & 7.9 drivers?


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm actually using catalyst 7.9 drivers.

also, I've always loved the gif in your sig. >.<

-Zack


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. :smile:

Give the 7.8's and 7.1's a try. See if you get anything different. Also check your power supply voltages.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

> Also check your power supply voltages.


How would I go about doing this? Would it be in Everest, Cpu-z? I didn't find what I believed was this in either...

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Everest would have them as well as PC Wizard and your BIOS.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

EVEREST:

Voltage Values
- CPU Core .......... 1.30 V
- +1.5 V .......... 1.50 V
- +3.3 V .......... 3.30 V
- +5 V .......... 5.14 V


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually have a lab report due tomorrow, so I can't check the other drivers tonight, seeing as I don't have the time to set aside my computer to 3dmark.. I'll probably get it done tomorrow?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Everest unfortunately can't read the +12V which is specifically what I am looking for. See if you can get it in PC Wizard or the BIOS.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

I shan't let you down!


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

+12 V .......... 12.31 V

(going back and forth from 12.25 to 12.31)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They look good.

I would try the different drivers now.


----------



## I'mThatGuy (Aug 30, 2007)

k. will update (probably tomorrow) when i get the chance.

thanks for your help!


----------

